# XC MTB in the Whites



## mattm59 (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking forward to a 5 day mainly hiking vacation, but was thinking throwing in some mountain biking could make things even better. I looked on bikekinetix a bit, but saw either fireroad or lift access. Any good single track up in the Whites? I pretty much suck as a biker but have handled some of the double diamond at KT, only place I've ridden rated trail.
Conversely,I'm thinking of hitting Plattekill in the Catskills, for some hopefully smooth lift access downhill. Does this exist there? Also wondering about hiking there, will probably stick to the Whites, but any beta on good mountains to hike in the Cat's would be appreciated.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never ridden up there, but I'd try posting in the Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine[/forum] on MTBR.  I seem to remember reading that there's a pretty active mountain biking community up in the Whites.  I think a member there (radair) is the head of the White Mountain NEMBA.  You could also check out the [url=http://wmnemba.wordpress.com/]WMNEMBA website.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

Let us know what you find when you head up that way!


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Brian. I'll let you know. Main thing is the hiking up there for me, and most of the trails I'm reading about are mixed use, and I'm guessing a lot of families out walking around, or else I'm guessing gonzo downhill which I'm about 3 major accidents too old for. I could put the bike away, because sites like this one have helped me find some awesome stuff in my own backyard. Our "must go back to KT" got dropped after finding Hurd and Punch Brook, and I'm planning on a couple days at Plattekill. Been working crazy hours the past 2 weeks, but hopefully I can join you in an after work ride next week.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 22, 2011)

There's good riding around the Franconia/Easton area but you would probably need someone to show you where to go. Littleton Landsharks (the people that maintain the trails) have a weeky Tuesday night ride. They used to post the weekly location online but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.littletonlandsharks.com/phpbb/

Thanks.:grin:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 22, 2011)

Saw this listed on the IMBA site and I am curious how it is:

http://www.imba.com/epics/nan-epic

It is in the North Conway region...not sure if you're heading up that way or not.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 22, 2011)

sounds like a killer. appreciate the info. Notice ref. to other trails in that area. Got to hike LaFayette and the Ridge, thinking about Moosalauke (love the alpine flora), and this area sounds like a good in between day. Notice my thighs burning from a high speed descent of Mt. Everett Sunday. Legs aren't used to using the "thrust reverser" muscles, and a day on the bikes between hikes might be a good thing. Not going to late july or early august, so I got time to check things out.


----------



## selski (Jun 22, 2011)

Mountain biking at Plattekill is huge. I am going there for the first time this year but have been there on other occasions to see the summer scene. Lots of great riding there, we ski the single track in the winter and it all looks fun. There is good hiking around also, you can camp in the lot for $15 and hit many of the Catskill 3500s from there. http://www.catskill-3500-club.org/catskill-mountains.html, you can also check out fats in the cats for riding ideas http://www.fatsinthecats.com/?page_id=37.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 23, 2011)

selski said:


> Mountain biking at Plattekill is huge. I am going there for the first time this year but have been there on other occasions to see the summer scene. Lots of great riding there, we ski the single track in the winter and it all looks fun. There is good hiking around also, you can camp in the lot for $15 and hit many of the Catskill 3500s from there. http://www.catskill-3500-club.org/catskill-mountains.html, you can also check out fats in the cats for riding ideas http://www.fatsinthecats.com/?page_id=37.



Umm... the Catskills are no where near the White Mtns of New Hampshire. :wink:


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone ever gone backpacking via MTB? I've always wanted to try that.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 23, 2011)

yo, NEK, in Selskis defense, I posted about the Catskills for hiking as well, Plattekill being the known factor for me with MTB, hiking the unknown, opposite of the Whites where I know the hiking is awesome, but the biking is my unknown. Appreciating the info., and links. Pretty sure I'll be headed to the Whites; vacation hiking happiness for me starts at 4500', and it looks like the bikes will come along as well.
Definitely have Plattekill on my list; thinking a weekend to check it out.

Nick, never did MTB backpacking, but I did a road trip from Bristol Ct to Winooski Vt. to S. Miami Fl 33 years ago. Weight (baggage) is the enemy, my humble opinion, whether canoeing, bicycling or hiking. Probably not so bad with a MTB as they're sturdy, but the joy of handling gets sucked right into the load you carry.I ended up being a base-camper/day-tripper kind of guy, except for my sailboat, which handles a couple weeks of stuff easily.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 23, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> yo, NEK, in Selskis defense, I posted about the Catskills for hiking as well, Plattekill being the known factor for me with MTB, hiking the unknown, opposite of the Whites where I know the hiking is awesome, but the biking is my unknown. Appreciating the info., and links. Pretty sure I'll be headed to the Whites; vacation hiking happiness for me starts at 4500', and it looks like the bikes will come along as well.
> Definitely have Plattekill on my list; thinking a weekend to check it out.




Opps your right. I read the original post and replied with the Littleton Landshark info. Then when I saw Selskis's post this morning I had completely forgotten about the second part of your original post.


----------



## prophet0426 (Jun 24, 2011)

You may want to check out the Franklin Dam area.  There's some good single track cut all around the dam and are maintained by a local crew that holds rides weekly.  It's probably about a 45 minute ride from the notch but looks to be worth the drive.  I've never ridden there but walked some of the trails after skiing and they looked to be in really good shape and well maintained.  Here's a link to a review and map on mtbr.com
http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-s...il/franklin-falls-dan/prd_448299_4563crx.aspx
If you check them out let me know how they are.

Also you may want to check out the trails around the Plymouth area. There are some maintained trails in that area as well and if you hit Rhino Bike Works they could probably point you in the right direction of the good stuff.


----------



## KD7000 (Jun 24, 2011)

There are some nice trails in the Bartlett Experimental Forest.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Appreciate the beta. Links have been looked at, my printers going to go wacko real soon printing this stuff out. I'll be looking for the LBS on the way, too. 

Thinking hiking the Franconia Ridge loop one day, Mt. Adams one day, then looking for some decent MTB one day; and 2 mellow days, travel day stretchout. Of course, the last time I did a mellow hike after driving up there, I ended up on Cannon, climbing some insano ladder:roll:


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 15, 2011)

found a map of the "Green Hills Preserve". Appears to have some mtb specific trails and a few miles total, definitely enough to make me happy. Anyone have experience riding this area?


----------

